# Queens and brood photos



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good. Thanks for sharing. :applause:


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Great Pictures keep sending them


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

by the color of the workers looks like some good genetic diversity too!:thumbsup:


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice. We are given that home grown queen thing a try this year. Against the advice of some of the older folks in our club. Usually do what the experts say which is buy queens. But, I'd like to give a try to raising stock from my survivor hives.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

When did you take these pics?


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Same day as the posting March 3rd


----------



## Serbian Beekeeper (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice photos.


----------

